# this any good for a bulk?



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

suggestions?

all welcome....

though i may not listen 

im trying to keep it quite simple (and cheap)










the protein powder is with the oats in a shake, and the olive oil is with the pasta, except the early morning one, then thats with the shake.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

get some chicken and rice in there mate.

Also dont know your weight but i'd aim for more protein if your trying to bulk.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh, forgot about adding my weight, currently at 11 and a half stone


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

don't rely on tuna as your main source of protein, its bv is a lot lower than beef and chicken, also get some eggs in there for brekkie.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

so many bry's.....

so whats wrong the whole breakfast thing?

i mean theres 708 calories there, surely that aint bad for a breakfast?


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

paul81 said:


> so many bry's.....
> 
> so whats wrong the whole breakfast thing?
> 
> i mean theres 708 calories there, surely that aint bad for a breakfast?


nothing wrong with it, you could eat steak for breakfast if you wanted but for me eggs are easy to prep and easy to eat for that time of the day. You seem to have based your whole diet around tuna, tuna is good to add to a diet but you need a variation of foods like chicken, steak, nuts, salmon etc..


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Jeez, that much tuna in one day would make me puke i reckon!


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Seems ok but as said above maybe worth varying it throwing in chicken, fish, eggs etc.....


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry with the slight change of subject, but what is the website you have used Paul to get all the nutrional values, I cant remember what its called. Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Whats your weight, age, current goals, rough bf levels?? To someone who is 9 stone wet through with low bf, this would be great for bulking, for someone who is 15 stone with low bf, this probably wouldnt touch the sides and would need a lot more.

Are you assisted or natural?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

if your happy with the diet go for it, looks a bit bland and boring to me tho....

wouldn't stick to it for long...........


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

get to butchers and get some chicken breasts ou'll get 8-10 big ones for a tenner

and if can aford it some sirloin or fillet steak on top

eggs for breakfast as protein and aminos all of em and cheap

vary protein try to get a few different sources i hardly touch tuna now and have grown good

eat proper and clean as musch as you can then use protein shakes when convenient or as a meal replacement with nuts in cottage cheese in p nut butter in you'll soon grow as long as your weight inthe gym are going up steadily

good luck with it all it's not a bad basic diet but not for bulking up add some options

i tend to have a steak and veg with cottage cheese if the missus has knocked tuna and sweetcorn i'll add some(3 sources of different protein)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not looked at this for a while :s

swampy, i download a program called fitday, although it has a website you can use instead of the program. for all the nutrional info i just check the labels of the food i have.

the reason my diet is so... bland, is because at the moment im just aiming for the right amount of numbers, and its easier for me to hit the target numbers while i know everything that i'm eating all the time. it actually isnt bad, my pasta is really nice with the sauce so havent even been close to getting bored of that.

and im going natural, not too fussed about using unless i dont see any weight gain for a while, although so far i've been gaining just over a pound a week for the past 3 weeks, so, so far so good


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Whats your weight, age, current goals, rough bf levels?? To someone who is 9 stone wet through with low bf, this would be great for bulking, for someone who is 15 stone with low bf, this probably wouldnt touch the sides and would need a lot more.
> 
> Are you assisted or natural?


im 5'6, about 11 stone 9, not got a clue on bodyfat, though i can see the top 4 abs first thing in the morning


----------



## barrera (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there people, this might sound really effing dumb but ive been trying to put on weight and bulk up for a while by just eating junk, now im just about to start training so can anyone please advise me on what i should eat and what supplements i should take, ive been advised to start taking "critical mass" and 10ml blue hearts (dianabol) i dont know how good these are and ive heard to onlt teke the hearts for six weeks. So could someone please tell me what the best supplements and steriods to start taking and what soet of diet i should start, thanks alot for reading,,,,i really am running out of ideas.

p.s im 5"8 and 10st6lbs and very effing skinny :-(


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

barrera Ive seen reviews of the pills your on about, I really wouldnt recomend messing about with that kind of stuff, be very careful who you seek advice from. - I am too new to advise really

I used to be skinny..... the best cure without a doubt is getting married lol


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

paul81 said:


> swampy, i download a program called fitday, although it has a website you can use instead of the program.


Cheers mate


----------

